# women should not hunt



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

I keep click'n but it seems I cant accesses it.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Thread must have gotten out of hand.. it is gone now


----------



## kevoswifey (Feb 14, 2012)

It disappeared. I spoke my piece before it was deleted.


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

I guess if we shouldn't hunt, we shouldn't have to clean their houses, make their meals, wash their clothes, or bring in half the income to pay half the bills. Just guessing what the thread might have said and how I would have responded.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Yea...I'm curious too.
Hunting is good for the Mind, Body and Soul and there is no logical reason why Women should NOT be able to enjoy it.

I believe that Women who hunt and fish are more mentally stable and suffer from fewer bouts of emotional madness than those who watch Jersey Shore or any of those Idiotic Drama Shows.

The outdoor women I know are delightful to be around, enjoy bantering with the guys, are level headed and are happier than those who like to "Hang out" with their "homies", drink and complain about imaginary villains and evils. (Like "The War on Women" - WHAT?

I sure wish I could have chimed in and given my two cents to someone who , most likely" is an emotionally Challenged Obama Voter.

Of course, I'd probably have gotten banned because I'm on restriction due to a response I made to a "Gentleman" who actually thinks Obama is a better choice than Romney/Ryan. :zip:

I wish more women indulged in the outdoor sports. I like a girl who wears camo then cleans up well and turns my head.
My vote? Let them hunt!! In fact...encourage them to at least go out and see Gods world in person, not on TV.


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

Why should women not enjoy something so amazing?


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

threetoe said:


> Yea...I'm curious too.
> Hunting is good for the Mind, Body and Soul and there is no logical reason why Women should NOT be able to enjoy it.
> 
> I believe that Women who hunt and fish are more mentally stable and suffer from fewer bouts of emotional madness than those who watch Jersey Shore or any of those Idiotic Drama Shows.
> ...


Perfectly said! My husband agrees with you wholeheartedly :wink:... we've been married 15 years in Dec. and I can tell you he is MORE than happy to have me out WITH him, than nagging AGAINST his being out in the woods all the time. He LOVES me out with him and our sons...it's a family thing!


----------



## kevoswifey (Feb 14, 2012)

It got nasty pretty quick. It didn't start out as a woman bashing thread, but one guy jumped on there telling the OP if he wants to whine go to the women's forum. I replied to it, and it started turning ugly. Then 3girls&ajewel said something to the rude guy too. Next thing I knew, the thread was gone. But honestly, I could care less who thinks I don't belong in the woods... I love archery and I love hunting, and nobody on here can change that.


----------



## dkrez (Feb 9, 2012)

so glad i didn't see it. I've been so excited about my recent bear kill it would have probably sent me over the edge.


----------



## 3girls&ajewel (Aug 29, 2012)

What a jerk! I'm sure he is sitting at home lonesome. Where as me we...my husband and 3 daughters are heading to northern MN....to enjoy hunting camp!!!!


----------



## ArcherFletch (Jul 8, 2012)

TheLongbowShoot said:


> Why should women not enjoy something so amazing?


well, because I'm already married, with a kid... oh wait, you guys were talking about hunting, sorry!


----------



## 3girls&ajewel (Aug 29, 2012)

It really is to bad the original post was deleted...it was all spot on as far as how most convos go in the men's sections on here. With every one flexing their muscles and being rude to each other all the time.


----------



## Tiny_MN (Dec 22, 2011)

3girls&ajewel said:


> It really is to bad the original post was deleted...it was all spot on as far as how most convos go in the men's sections on here. With every one flexing their muscles and being rude to each other all the time.


I must not participate in said threads. I only see the rudeness in the politics section.

As to women hunting, I'm all for it! They should be able to enjoy every bit of the outdoors as us men.


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

There was a similar thread on here several months ago where a guy was complaining about how women shouldn't hunt because he saw a bad shot by a woman on a TV hunting show... And the shot wasn't even bad. No one was on his side, and the thread lasted about an hour before it got wiped. Some guys just need to pull their head out and realize what they're missing!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Darn I miss all the good stuff. Oh that's right I was out hunting darn what was I thinking. I should have been inside watching soaps or something. Oh well. No man/woman will tell me what I can or can't do. There's the door is what I say.


----------



## 3girls&ajewel (Aug 29, 2012)

I just mean I get on the "men's forum" and a lot of the time everyone is making fun of each other or making rude remarks about/to someone who might be brand new to the sport of archery/hunting looking for help and get [email protected]$$ remarks making them feel stupid for asking anything at all.


----------



## MnJewelHunter (Aug 4, 2012)

3girls&ajewel said:


> I just mean I get on the "men's forum" and a lot of the time everyone is making fun of each other or making rude remarks about/to someone who might be brand new to the sport of archery/hunting looking for help and get [email protected]$$ remarks making them feel stupid for asking anything at all.


I agree! I remember being taught to respect opinions but if you do not have something good to say, do not say anything at all! They can get so rude and they are just making themselves look bad. I guess that is how some feel better about themselves.


----------



## Tiny_MN (Dec 22, 2011)

3girls&ajewel said:


> I just mean I get on the "men's forum" and a lot of the time everyone is making fun of each other or making rude remarks about/to someone who might be brand new to the sport of archery/hunting looking for help and get [email protected]$$ remarks making them feel stupid for asking anything at all.





MnJewelHunter said:


> I agree! I remember being taught to respect opinions but if you do not have something good to say, do not say anything at all! They can get so rude and they are just making themselves look bad. I guess that is how some feel better about themselves.


Ah, gotcha. Thanks for the clarification. I'm new to hunting and got back into archery about three years ago after many years away. I only skim some threads here and there in the general section as there's too many opinions and it's easier to get information firsthand from those I know while they coach me on form and technique.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Women def. should hunt,good luck to all your ladies out there this season.


----------



## Juanmaria (Oct 28, 2010)

Hunt on women!! Could not open thread this morning, I was so ready to impress others with mine openmindedness. Well maybe another time.


----------



## MnJewelHunter (Aug 4, 2012)

MnJewelHunter said:


> I agree! I remember being taught to respect opinions but if you do not have something good to say, do not say anything at all! They can get so rude and they are just making themselves look bad. I guess that is how some feel better about themselves.


I guess I should also say that there are only a few rude individuals compared to the supportive ones. The majority of the men I have discussed hunting with are very supportive. I believe it is changing everyday and there are always ones that need to be ignored. Thank you to all the men out there that are helping change and welcome women into the world of hunting.


----------



## WSUBowhunter (Feb 19, 2009)

I am not a woman, just saw this in the "What's New" and it got me curious. I will say this, my wife (who had never shot a bow before) was out watching me and my brother practicing and wanted to give it a try. Not having the physical strength to draw either of our bows I went and got her an old one of mine that I thought she would be able to draw and shoot. First arrow...whack, dead center. Second arrow...whack, touching the shaft of the first arrow. She smiled, handed me the bow, said "Hmm, that was fun!", and went back inside! LOL

I have heard/read multiple times that women are naturally better marksmen/archers than men. I don't recall the reasoning behind it but after watching my wife do that I am certainly not arguing the point! I consider myself a masculine guy but it still ticks me off that in today's society there is still so much of the "women can't do that" attitude. You would think watching the likes of Tiffany Lakoski and Gina Brunson smoke big game animals on a consistent basis would be enough...


----------



## kevoswifey (Feb 14, 2012)

MnJewelHunter said:


> I guess I should also say that there are only a few rude individuals compared to the supportive ones. The majority of the men I have discussed hunting with are very supportive. I believe it is changing everyday and there are always ones that need to be ignored. Thank you to all the men out there that are helping change and welcome women into the world of hunting.


Very true. Most men are helpful and supportive, especially the ones I know in real life.


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

I do not come from a hunting family.

95% of the people that have helped me with archery and hunting have been men who I never knew before. They were strangers and they did not hesitate to encourage me and help me.

I live in Colorado, so I don't know if that has something to do with it or not.

I want to believe that those negative posters on that thread are rare.

While out hunting, I noticed in the last 2 seasons that men are more likely to strike up a conversation than when I started calling for another woman hunter 6 years ago. I was not an archer or hunter 6 years ago.


----------



## fordtough (Sep 7, 2012)

I really like that my wife hunts with me.

Now if I can just convince her to quit shooting better deer, really hurts my ego...

I got nothing. Im not near as cool as my Galaxy SIII


----------



## jessejamesNY (Dec 12, 2009)

threetoe said:


> Yea...I'm curious too.
> Hunting is good for the Mind, Body and Soul and there is no logical reason why Women should NOT be able to enjoy it.
> 
> I believe that Women who hunt and fish are more mentally stable and suffer from fewer bouts of emotional madness than those who watch Jersey Shore or any of those Idiotic Drama Shows.
> ...


Your an idiot. What does obama have to do with anything? And no im not gonna argue with you. Ive learned to not argue with idiots. They drag you down to their level and then beat you senseless with experience.


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Standing up ...*



jessejamesNY said:


> Your an idiot. What does obama have to do with anything? And no im not gonna argue with you. Ive learned to not argue with idiots. They drag you down to their level and then beat you senseless with experience.


Obama is anti-second Amendment, anti-gun, anti-hunting, and anti-American. He is perpetuating this whole "War on Women" non-sense (abortion IS the war on the soul of a women!) and hanging out partying with the Hollywood crowd when he should be seeking the terrorists who killed our Ambassdor to Lybia. Check out the NRA website and you will read about Obama & his czars plans for disarming this country should he get a second term. You will find more details about operation Fast & Furious than you want to know... Obama having a 2nd term would have alot to "do" with us losing our hunting/shooting heritage!
*
Threetoe* was spot on. Women who are out enjoying the woods in any fashion are more stable than folks watching sk*nky trash on the "Hellivision". I find myself renewed and at peace after hours in the great outdoors, whether it be for scouting, hunting or even just walking...

The great outdoors is a a family thing--and that includes me as a woman. And as a Mom, wife, patriot and huntress...Romney/Ryan (fellow bowhunter) has my vote.


----------



## kevoswifey (Feb 14, 2012)

Bill and I disagree about Bowtech bows, but I do agree with his post on this topic.


----------



## jessejamesNY (Dec 12, 2009)

This thread had absolutely nothing to do with politics. This was a persons delusional beliefs. However 3toes decided to coming shooting in with completely biased and unfounded statement about the president. Im not a far left liberal and Im not a far right conservative. I am fairly objective on both fronts. Im just as liable to vote a republican in as I am a democrat. Had the republican nomination gone to someone I thought could do a good job they would get my vote. However Ive seen time and time again fanatics on both sides vote with horse blinders on. Im willing to bet many of you would vote republican even if bozo the clown was given the nomination. But whatever floats your boat. However the out and out hatred of President Obama which just happens to be pretty unfounded and unfair is rediculous. Im not sure if its because he is a democrat and the majority of you are part of the Good ol boys republican party of if maybe some of you are hate him for the color of his skin but cmon...lets be real. Lets work of fact vs fiction. He isnt responsible for oil prices and even if he was, were you all ready to burn Bush at the stake since gas prices were at the highest they have ever been under his watch? How many of you applauded obama when prices drastically fell under his watch and stayed sub $4 for most of his term. 

Lets move on to the next general republican argument. Obama is the biggest spender of all time and the economy is in the toilet. Well you are right...he is the biggest spender of all time. Do you know who was the biggest before him? Bush. Before him it was Clinton. Before him it was bush sr. Do you all see a trend. The federal budget goes up without fail every year no matter who the president is. The cost of living and inflation goes up on avg 3% a year so even if obama changed nothing in GWBs budget the federal budget will go up 3% when adjusted for inflation. As for the economy..yup its called a recession folks. The economy was already headed in the toilet when Obama took office. The recession hadnt hit bottom yet when he took office so things got worse before they got better. That bottom has been hit and we are starting to see an incline again. Hey did you know that when it comes to increased spending that happens every year did you know that the federal budget has seen the lowest % of increase under obama since eisenhower. 2010-2013 spending increase will be avged to 1.4%. I know one of you will come back with a nifty graph showing spending in regards to GDP. During a recession GDP goes down. So if spending remains constant then yes those numbers will look bad. Any economist worth their salt would tell you that cutting spending during a recession is about the worst thing you can do and will actually cause it to get worse or prolong it. 

Someone argued that obama prints money like its no ones business....and well no thats the federal reserve. Thanks for playing.

Finally id like to go back to the statement that got this whole thing started.



> I sure wish I could have chimed in and given my two cents to someone who , most likely" is an emotionally Challenged Obama Voter.


Lets analyse this shall we? The belief that Men are the hunter, gatherers, providers for the family and woman are the care takers has deep roots in religion specifically Christanity and Christian beliefs. So deductive reasoning would be that this guy is a Christian (I think he is dead wrong in his beliefs and many christians dont follow his beliefs of the role of women.) Its also a known fact that Christians in america are predominately Conservative Republican. So when we look at everything as a whole this person as deluded as he is more than likely is a Romney supporter.


----------



## 6xsteelers (Sep 6, 2009)

In my opinion I think you women should,,,,hold on I gotta tell my wife to get me a beer,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Anyway like I was saying,,,LMAO!!!,,just messin, of course you should hunt or do whatever floats your boat:thumbs_up


----------



## jessejamesNY (Dec 12, 2009)

Btw we are in the middle of a war. A politcal war between two gangs. Both fighting over control of the united states. Sure both sides take casualties but its always the bystanders that get the worst of it. Im all for firing every member of the.legislative and executive branch for both state and fed. Then abolishing the party system. Make the candidates stand on their iwn and run based off their own ideas and agendas.


----------



## Realtreehunter (Oct 3, 2012)

To all who say women shouldn't hunt wouldn't be hunting if it wasn't for women.


----------



## MnJewelHunter (Aug 4, 2012)

I was enjoying reading this post although I go out hunting to get away from all the tv politics right now. Wish this stayed to hunting and not politics!


----------



## jessejamesNY (Dec 12, 2009)

MnJewelHunter said:


> I was enjoying reading this post although I go out hunting to get away from all the tv politics right now. Wish this stayed to hunting and not politics!


So do I. I just couldnt overlook 3toes comment.


----------



## ali_squidz (Sep 24, 2012)

Huh.... 
lets see....when I go coyote hunting, my fiance calls em in, and I *being the better shooter* BLAST THE MOFOS! hahahahaahha! whos the hunter now?


----------



## CanadianHuntres (Jul 9, 2012)

Please.. yes I wear make up, dresses and stilettos by night, but in the morning I'm up at 5:30 am and hunt as hard, if not harder then the guys. I just got back from a 4 day moose hunt, and I definitely pulled my weight, no doubt about it. 

I'm so sick of close minded people, get with the times guys.. You are definitely missing out by not hunting with a girl, we make the best hunting partners!


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

CanadianHuntres said:


> Please.. yes I wear make up, dresses and stilettos by night, but in the morning I'm up at 5:30 am and hunt as hard, if not harder then the guys. I just got back from a 4 day moose hunt, and I definitely pulled my weight, no doubt about it.
> 
> I'm so sick of close minded people, get with the times guys.. You are definitely missing out by not hunting with a girl, we make the best hunting partners!


AMEN Sister! Love the shoes by the way :wink: 
As Threetoes said, camo by day and glam girl who turns at least my husband's head (the only head that matters) after brown is down!


----------



## Cadet (Aug 21, 2010)

PAHuntress69 said:


> AMEN Sister! Love the shoes by the way :wink:
> As Threetoes said, camo by day and glam girl who turns at least my husband's head (the only head that matters) after brown is down!


LOL! I didn't read all the posts, but I'm sure this idea couldn't be serious!


----------



## CanadianHuntres (Jul 9, 2012)

PAHuntress69 said:


> AMEN Sister! Love the shoes by the way :wink:
> As Threetoes said, camo by day and glam girl *who turns at least my husband's head (the only head that matters) after brown is down!*


^^^ Exactly! although I'm not married, I try and only date guys that have similar (hunting!!!) interests as me. 



Cadet said:


> LOL! I didn't read all the posts, but I'm sure this idea couldn't be serious!


That women should not hunt? You should come to my local sporting goods store with me and see the way I get treated by the sales people and other customers, its seriously disgusting.


----------



## Cadet (Aug 21, 2010)

That women should not hunt? You should come to my local sporting goods store with me and see the way I get treated by the sales people and other customers, its seriously disgusting.[/QUOTE]

Sorry to hear that! Maybe if you wore those shoes into the sporting goods store, they would be more inclined to cater to your every need. LOL! JK Hope you have a good sense of humor! But, really I have to get my wife a pair of those shoes!:wink:


----------



## CanadianHuntres (Jul 9, 2012)

Cadet said:


> Sorry to hear that! Maybe if you wore those shoes into the sporting goods store, they would be more inclined to cater to your every need. LOL! JK Hope you have a good sense of humor! But, really I have to get my wife a pair of those shoes!:wink:


Haha definitely worth a try, but they seem to either ignore me or treat me like a clueless girl every time I'm there though! Either dressed up or dressed down, I get the same treatment. 

Christian Louboutin makes the shoes! You would definitely win the 'Husband of the Year' award if you bought her a pair of hot stilettos!


----------



## Cadet (Aug 21, 2010)

CanadianHuntres said:


> Haha definitely worth a try, but they seem to either ignore me or treat me like a clueless girl every time I'm there though! Either dressed up or dressed down, I get the same treatment.
> 
> Christian Louboutin makes the shoes! You would definitely win the 'Husband of the Year' award if you bought her a pair of hot stilettos!


Hey thanks for the tip! I was thinking a pair in black and a pair in brown, until I saw the price!!! 

Then my thought went to new bow hmm.... wifes shoes hmmm.... NEW BOW it will be. 'Husband of the year' went out the window! Those are some mighty fine, stinking expensive shoes!:mg:


----------



## CanadianHuntres (Jul 9, 2012)

Cadet said:


> Hey thanks for the tip! I was thinking a pair in black and a pair in brown, until I saw the price!!!
> 
> Then my thought went to new bow hmm.... wifes shoes hmmm.... NEW BOW it will be. 'Husband of the year' went out the window! Those are some mighty fine, stinking expensive shoes!:mg:


To me, they are worth every penny! :wink:


----------



## Cadet (Aug 21, 2010)

CanadianHuntres said:


> To me, they are worth every penny! :wink:


Oh seeing my wife in her "little black dess" and those shoes, I'm sure would be worth it!!!:wink:


----------



## CanadianHuntres (Jul 9, 2012)

Cadet said:


> Oh seeing my wife in her "little black dess" and those shoes, I'm sure would be worth it!!!:wink:


Love it! Guess you better tune up your old bow, and decide which Louboutins your gonna get your wife! I recommend any pair in the 160's. Sky high and soo sexy!


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

CanadianHuntres said:


> Haha definitely worth a try, but they seem to either ignore me or treat me like a clueless girl every time I'm there though! Either dressed up or dressed down, I get the same treatment.


Same here...because I am small, I am treated like a child. Things get worse if I have my two boys trailing around behind me. I have been blessed tho to find a couple great dealers who take me seriously and are helpful--especially when they saw my husband was SERIOUS about outfitting me... have the same trouble with gun dealers too.



CanadianHuntres said:


> Christian Louboutin makes the shoes! You would definitely win the 'Husband of the Year' award if you bought her a pair of hot stilettos!


SO jealous CH, Louboutin!!! I found a cheaper version the other day and I might have to break down and get them...leopard print...oh my! :wink:


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

Let's go hunting ladies! Post your pictures ...


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

Cadet said:


> LOL! I didn't read all the posts, but I'm sure this idea couldn't be serious!


Not sure exactly what you are referring too... however there are A LOT of men who would rather we women stay out of the field. I came into the field late in life, so I work double hard to learn how to scout and use calls, rattling antlers, strategy, etc. For the most part I've been ostracized as a freak...even by the men in my church. It's funny because if I'm not in camo, I'm always dressed like a lady...I just happen to love guns and hunting. Several stores have lost our business because of the condescending way I was treated...

I may pretty in purple...but I'm a killer in camo :wink:


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

Jonell, let's start a new link for that... we need a catchy title.... let's do dress up and camo.... something fun!


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

PAHuntress69 said:


> Not sure exactly what you are referring too... however there are A LOT of men who would rather we women stay out of the field. I came into the field late in life, so I work double hard to learn how to scout and use calls, rattling antlers, strategy, etc. For the most part I've been ostracized as a freak...even by the men in my church. It's funny because if I'm not in camo, I'm always dressed like a lady...I just happen to love guns and hunting. Several stores have lost our business because of the condescending way I was treated...
> 
> I may pretty in purple...but I'm a killer in camo :wink:


I have alway's been lucky in the shops in my area. I usually walk in and if they try to pay more attention to my other 1/2 more than me. I politely enter the conversation and it isn't long before they come to respect me and enjoy seeing me come back. Most times when I walk in someone alway's say's where were you at such and such time when I had my wife here. I'm trying to get her involved in shooting or hunting and she just was embarrassed or whatever. 

I love talking hunting to anyone who will listen. When I went in to try out my new bow last weekend. The shop owner said take it back and shoot it if you want. So I picked it up and away I went. I then tried another bow same thing after I shot them I asked what they were set on. The one was 46 pounds the other was 54. When they told me my other 1/2 goes dang hoss.. Then just laughed he knows what I pull. All the other guys were in awe. When we left my other 1/2 say's I guarantee those guys are still talking about you. I said really you think...I have to admit I'm a attention hound LOL.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

JesseeJamesNY said...


"Im not a far left liberal and Im not a far right conservative. I am fairly objective on both fronts. Im just as liable to vote a republican in as I am a Democrat."

85% of NY registers Democrat. 
You're another Leftist but haven't got the sack to admit it.

VERY WEAK indeed.

:laugh:

You then go on to regurgitate your very predictable Obama talking point rant. (aka: Excuses for a miserable job)


I'm Sowry, Did I hurt your wittle feewings?

:laugh:

From NY?

Go crawl under your rock.


----------



## Cadet (Aug 21, 2010)

CanadianHuntres said:


> Love it! Guess you better tune up your old bow, and decide which Louboutins your gonna get your wife! I recommend any pair in the 160's. Sky high and soo sexy!


Haha I asked my wife if shw was familiiar with Christian Louboutin shoes. She said "No". I decided to leave it that way.:zip:and:zip:and:zip:


----------



## TEXAS SMOKE EM' (Sep 13, 2012)

This is my wife Kelly .....pic sums it up.

Sent from my ......iphone5 raping super droid


----------



## CanadianHuntres (Jul 9, 2012)

PAHuntress69 said:


> Same here...because I am small, I am treated like a child. Things get worse if I have my two boys trailing around behind me. I have been blessed tho to find a couple great dealers who take me seriously and are helpful--especially when they saw my husband was SERIOUS about outfitting me... have the same trouble with gun dealers too.
> 
> 
> 
> SO jealous CH, Louboutin!!! I found a cheaper version the other day and I might have to break down and get them...leopard print...oh my! :wink:


Leopard is seriously hot right now! Girl you gotta get them! 



Cadet said:


> Haha I asked my wife if shw was familiiar with Christian Louboutin shoes. She said "No". I decided to leave it that way.:zip:and:zip:and:zip:


Haha too funny! Yes that's probably a good thing she's not familiar with CL.. 'cuz 1 pair turns to 3, then 5, then 15 pairs. It's an addiction lol.


----------



## Cadet (Aug 21, 2010)

CanadianHuntres said:


> Leopard is seriously hot right now! Girl you gotta get them!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha too funny! Yes that's probably a good thing she's not familiar with CL.. 'cuz 1 pair turns to 3, then 5, then 15 pairs. It's an addiction lol.


I can relate! One bow, than multiple types of arrows and bhs. I'm drooling over the PSE skullworks pattern. Hmmmmm.....

Do you think CL will put out a stiletto in skullwork!?!:drool:Now that would be cool!


----------



## CanadianHuntres (Jul 9, 2012)

Cadet said:


> I can relate! One bow, than multiple types of arrows and bhs. I'm drooling over the PSE skullworks pattern. Hmmmmm.....
> 
> Do you think CL will put out a stiletto in skullwork!?!:drool:Now that would be cool!


That would be very cool! And I would definitely need a pair of those.. and so would your wife! :wink:


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

There are other sub forums on this site for politics.

I enjoy the women's forum because it isn't political and the people here respect one another whether they agree or disagree with them.

The true measure of one's character is not how they treat people that agree with them. The true measure of a person's character is how they treat and respect the people that disagree with them. Civility and respect are becoming more rare.

Lets take this thread back to the original subject please.

Women have hunted for centuries...husbands and fathers have died at early ages and if you needed to feed your family, women went out and hunted. Those that disagree are free to disagree. However, this woman chooses what she does and does not do. I do not allow others to tell me what I can or cannot do. I suspect others do not like to be told what they can or cannot do either. Therefore, I will continue to hunt without any thought of those that think that I should not hunt.


----------



## MnJewelHunter (Aug 4, 2012)

mtnmutt said:


> There are other sub forums on this site for politics.
> 
> I enjoy the women's forum because it isn't political and the people here respect one another whether they agree or disagree with them.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Well said! Good luck to all that are hunting, men, women and children! We are all role models for future generations and with more women hunting it is just more individuals to encourage our children to join the sport of outdoors!


----------



## Tiny_MN (Dec 22, 2011)

mtnmutt said:


> Lets take this thread back to the original subject please.
> 
> Women have hunted for centuries...husbands and fathers have died at early ages and if you needed to feed your family, women went out and hunted. Those that disagree are free to disagree. However, this woman chooses what she does and does not do. I do not allow others to tell me what I can or cannot do. I suspect others do not like to be told what they can or cannot do either. Therefore, I will continue to hunt without any thought of those that think that I should not hunt.


Other times I've read this thread I thought of one thing, then your post really cemented the thought:


----------

